# Sen Chuck Schumer Just Got His A$$ Handed To Him On a GLOBAL STAGE !!!!



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

*Ohhhhh That's Gotta STING !












*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

*Uh...Uh....Huhuhello...Admiral Pppppp.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

*Boo Hoo.....Waaaaaa...*


----------

